# what size horse and what size rug ?



## Malibu (27 December 2006)

so what size is your horse (S) and their rug size?

ru = 16hh ( i think) 6'0/6'3 if you go for the baggy look
maly = 14'3 5'9


----------



## Ferdinase514 (27 December 2006)

Finni is 16hh and a 6'3"


----------



## barneyandem (27 December 2006)

Barney is 15.1hh and wears a 6'6!Occasionally in Bucas he has a 6'9!He is actually quite compact!


----------



## fizz-tally (27 December 2006)

jay 16.2hh takes 6'6-6'9
chloe 16.1hh takes 6'3-6'6
sirocco 14.1hh takes 5'9
fizz 11.1hh takes 4'9
penny 12hh take 5"


----------



## rema (27 December 2006)

Flint is 17hh and takes a 6'9 to 7' rug depending on make of rug!!.


----------



## Blizzard (27 December 2006)

14.2hh = 6ft
16hh = 6ft 3
16.2hh = 6ft 3
17.2hh = 7ft
13.3hh =5ft 6


----------



## xxcharlottexx (27 December 2006)

mines 15.3/16.0 and is a 6'3


----------



## Irishcobs (27 December 2006)

Gyp- 15.1hh cob 6'3/6'6
Hattie- 15.3hh cob 6'6


----------



## sevenoceans (27 December 2006)

17 hands :- 6'9 rugs  he's TB


----------



## Tia (27 December 2006)

Spots - 16.3hh Appaloosa = 6'9"
Oscar - 15.2hh QH = 6'6"
Sureshot - 15hh Appaloosa = 6'3"
Jet - 14.3hh QH = 6'3"
Red - 15.2hh QH = 6'3"
Jessie - 14.1hh QH = 6'0"
Ezzy - 15.1hh APHA = 6'3"
Cloud - 12.2hh Connemara = 5'6"
Little Jill - 12.2hh Arab = 5'4"
Golden - 14.2hh QH = 6'3"
Kate - 14.3hh QH = 6'3"
Polar - 14hh Canadien weanling = 5'9"

All rugs above are Fal or Rambo and all fit their horse perfectly.


----------



## CastleMouse (27 December 2006)

Castle is 12.3hh and is a 4'9 rug size


----------



## samsaccount (27 December 2006)

my boy is 13.1hh and in a 5'6 at the mo, trying him in a 5'3 next though


----------



## RachelB (27 December 2006)

Maiden is 15.3hh stocky build and takes 6'6-6'9


----------



## Super_Kat (27 December 2006)

Storm - 16.2hh Hano : 6'6"
Missy - 17hh ISH : 6'9" - 7'


----------



## welshpony (27 December 2006)

Tayo - 16.1hh SF - 6'3


----------



## Bossanova (27 December 2006)

Boss is 15.3 and takes 5'9/6ft
Moon is a small 15.2 but long and has the same size


----------



## not_with_it (27 December 2006)

Gin is 15.2 and wears a 6'0 rug.


----------



## truffles (27 December 2006)

15hh 5'9


----------



## WelshRareBit (27 December 2006)

Murphy is 17.1HH and takes a 6'9" or 7ft rug. x


----------



## PapaFrita (27 December 2006)

PF; 15.2, 5'9"-6ft


----------



## spooks (27 December 2006)

otto 16 hh - 6'9 rug

meg 13.3  - 5'9 rug


----------



## madhector (27 December 2006)

hector is 16.3 and wears 6'3
rio 16.2 and has 6' to 6'3 depending on make


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (27 December 2006)

SWUO is 11.2 and would wear a 4ft 6"....she's a very compact little lady


----------



## Pidge (27 December 2006)

Pidge is 16.3hh and in a 7' rug


----------



## Nailed (27 December 2006)

16.1hh TB - 6 foot 6 inch rug.. wee bit baggy
Lou x


----------



## showjump2003 (27 December 2006)

14.2 - 5ft9
15.3 - 6ft


----------



## TigerLilly (27 December 2006)

Harry, 16.2, 6'6"
Lilly, 14.2, 5'9"


----------



## gemz666 (27 December 2006)

Robbie 14.2hh 5'9


----------



## Happytohack (27 December 2006)

16.1 = 6ft 9in to 7ft (she's a large lady)
14.1 = 5ft 9ins to 6ft
17.3 = 7ft 3ins minimum or failing that a large tent or small marquee 
	
	
		
		
	


	








Tilly = no rug ever as she is a gypsy cob with an ASBO


----------



## JessPickle (27 December 2006)

Pickle: 17.1hh, 6ft9-7ft rugs
Henry: 15.1hh  5ft 6 rugs


----------



## Gentle_Warrior (27 December 2006)

15.3hh, 6'6 rug, 6'9 depending on make - change shape so 6'9 gives better fit all together


----------



## Kat1e (27 December 2006)

14.1hh 5ft 6''
15hh 5ft 9''
14.1hh 5ft


----------



## jemima (27 December 2006)

12hh Welsh Section A- 4'9"
13.2 Welsh Section B - 5'3
13.3 Welsh Section D - 5'9
15.1 Welsh Section D - 5'9
15.2 AA - 5'9


----------



## patchandloopy (27 December 2006)

16.1hh - 6'3ft
15.1hh chunky monkey- 6'3ft
14hh 2 yr old- 5'9ft


----------



## sunsation (27 December 2006)

Sinbad, 15.2-ish- 5'9"
Chip, 16- 6'3"-6'6"
TT, 16.3- 6'6"-6'9"


----------



## Chex (27 December 2006)

Chex is 14.1 and wears a 6ft3, his older ones are 6ft but a little tight. He's rather tubby, so think that takes away from the length.


----------



## Nari (27 December 2006)

Jim - 16.2 ID - 7'

Little Un - 14hh sec D 2yo - 5'9"


----------



## Helenabbey (27 December 2006)

George 14.2 takes a 5'9 but i like them hanging over his bum a bit so mostly has 6'0, which means they fit Star who is 15.hh


----------



## the watcher (27 December 2006)

I have a 14hh highland, a 15.2 dales x and a 16hh IDxTB. somewhat bizarrely they all seem to fit quite nicely into 6'6 rugs (the highland is horse size on very short legs!)


----------



## Llwyncwn (27 December 2006)

Cass.  16hh.  6'3"  3/4 TB
Roxy. 17.1hh.  6'9"  ShirexTB
Fred.  16hh.  6'3"  IDxTB
Barney. 18.1hh.  7'3"  Shire
Bonnie. 12hh. 4'6"  Sec A
MONTY. 16.1hh.  6'3"  TBx


----------



## Agent XXX999 (27 December 2006)

Bruce is clearly odd as he is 17.3 and looks very fetching in his 6'6 - his Mark Todd is 6'3!


----------



## Toby_Zaphod (28 December 2006)

16h2" Hann x TB = 6'03" short back &amp; long legs.


----------



## Tempi (28 December 2006)

Archie - 17'2 (still growing tho!) KWPN - 6'3  
	
	
		
		
	


	








 (i think he definately wins the prize for the shortest backed horse!!)

Bloss - 16'1 norman cob x tb - 6'9 - 7ft (shes very long backed!!)


----------



## FinkleyAlex (28 December 2006)

14.3 - 6 foot
foal - foal sized!


----------



## amandaco2 (30 December 2006)

beyonce is about 14.1hh and about 5ft3(shes 9months old)
shantih is 15.1hh and 6ft3 or 6ft6, ISH, good doer and has well sprung ribs!!lol
tuppy 13hh pony 4ft9, conny x.


----------

